# Companion for Budgie?



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

So Bucky is absolutely adoring the weaning cage and being able to move around and climb the bars and he's having a ball (been almost three days). Since he was hand raised, he has bonded to me exceptionally well and will step up and we have conversations together and all that cuteness.

The first of his siblings have come out of their parents nesting boxes as well! They are so adorable and I've been going in and handling them in the aviary. Since their feather growth wasn't stunted like Bucky's they are all soft and cute and adorable.

Their dad is still feeding them obviously, but their older brothers (confirmed males) are helping them out with learning how to pick seed and all that (THE MOTHER WAS REMOVED. Soon as they started showing all their feathers the mother was removed. The older brothers of the 1st clutch are just starting to get colour to their irises and will be removed as soon as they are wormed).

My question is, if I were to remove one of Bucky's siblings from the 2nd clutch and put them in with Bucky, would I be able to hand tame his sibling while still keeping Bucky hand raised and bonded to me? Should I even bother with getting Bucky a friend as I am home pretty much all day as I work part time?

I always seem to ramble so I apologize!! Hope I managed to make myself clear in all this 


NOTE: I call Bucky a he but I actually have no idea what gender he is just yet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, you should be able to tame one of Bucky's siblings from the second clutch and allow the two of them to live together. It would be good for Bucky to have the companionship of another budgie and it won't break his bond with you. I'd wait until the other budgie is fully weaned before putting the two together however. That will give the second budgie the advantage of having more time to socialize with the other birds. This will help him then "teach" Bucky when the two of them are together. 

It would also be nice to know what gender Bucky is prior to choosing his/her potential cage-mate. 
*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Bucky will certainly benefit from interacting with his/her clutch sibling(s), in fact they can even teach Bucky on how to behave more like a bird. 
And yes, you can tame the parent raised siblings. You won't have much trouble since they are still so young. The taming process of parent raised chicks can begin as soon as they have completed 10 - 12 days old (sooner even if you are experienced in picking smaller chicks) and we do this just by picking the chicks up during the daily nest checks to see how they are doing, clean them up when needed, etc. As they continue to grow and feather up we can increase the amount of time we spend with them when it comes to proper socialization. The taming comes naturally.

You don't need to worry, Bucky sees you as his/her momma and the strong bond you two have will not be broken by introducing a sibling. By doing so you will even have an easier time in taming Bucky's brother/sister, once they see the loving and trusting bond you have with Bucky.

Good luck!


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely knowing what their genders are would be a big help!  At the moment they look like they'll turn out to be females but then again we had the three first clutch boys start with pink ceres and within a week they had gone deep blue!! 

Great to know that I can house them together and still be able to keep the bond with my special guy . It would definitely be beneficial for him to be able to learn usual bird behaviour. One of his siblings has really caught my eye as they're such a pretty little thing. Thanks so much you guys!

As a side note, wish I could keep the three boys from the 1st clutch as well as I'd hate to see them separated, so cute to see them all interacting... Might need to go out and buy another cage


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I can only say that I love having four budgies and watching them interact, and I agree with everyone else, Bucky would be very happy with a feathered friend and still be friendly with you...


----------

